# És clar / Es clar



## HyphenSpider

Sabeu quina és la forma correcta (*és clar */ *es clar*)?

Jo diria que, tot i que pronunciem "e_s clar_", la forma correcta és "_*és clar*_", però no n'estic segur.

Espero que em pugueu ajudar.

Merci,


----------



## Samaruc

La forma correcta és amb accent, o sia, *"és clar"* ja que es tracta del verb ser i no del pronom reflexiu.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Samaruc said:
			
		

> La forma correcta és amb accent, o sia, *"és clar"* ja que es tracta del verb ser i no del pronom reflexiu.
> 
> Salut!



Sí, és veritat. Jo opino el mateix.

Mei


----------



## betulina

Exacte, "és clar" és la forma correcta. Hi ha alguns corrents, però, que a causa de la pronunciació "es clar" d'alguns dialectes (amb la neutra, em refereixo) estan proposant d'escriure "esclar", tot junt... mireu l'Avui, per exemple, que ho ha adoptat així (si feu una cerca al google avui + esclar, en surten un fotimer!).


----------



## Brazilian dude

Sols voldria dir-vos que m'encanta la llengua catalana.  

Brazilian dude


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Exacte, "és clar" és la forma correcta. Hi ha alguns corrents, però, que a causa de la pronunciació "es clar" d'alguns dialectes (amb la neutra, em refereixo) estan proposant d'escriure "esclar", tot junt... mireu l'Avui, per exemple, que ho ha adoptat així (si feu una cerca al google avui + esclar, en surten un fotimer!).


 
mmm... aquesta proposta em sembla molt bona!! 

Jo sempre utilitzo aquest truc quan no sé si accentuar un "es" o no... ho pronuncio en veu alta i si sona "as" no li poso accent. Si sona "es" el poso. El "és clar" em sembla que és la gran excepció... almenys de moment, pel que veig...


----------



## Brazilian dude

I no és més fàcil comparar-ho amb el castellà "es claro"?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Però... aquest "es" si és verb s'accentua sempre i si no ho és no, oi? 

Això d'escriure "esclar"... que voleu que us digui... a mi no m'agrada ... acabarem escribin "esclà"!!!

Valga'm Déu, si el Mestre Fabra aixequés el cap... no ho vull ni pensar! 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> I no és més fàcil comparar-ho amb el castellà "es claro"?
> 
> Brazilian dude



Per què? 

Mei


----------



## Brazilian dude

Perquè es en català es se en castellà i és en català es és en castellà. També es pot dir que els pronoms són elements febles en una oració i els verbs són paraules tòniques, el que exigeix l'accent en és verb.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Mei

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Perquè es en català es se en castellà i és en català es és en castellà. També es pot dir que els pronoms són elements febles en una oració i els verbs són paraules tòniques, el que exigeix l'accent en és verb.
> 
> Brazilian dude



Ja ho veig... a mi em va millor saber que és el verb i que per tant porta accent, però vaja... "cada maestrillo tiene su librillo"... 
Gràcies

Mei


----------



## betulina

Però... es diu "es claro" en castellà?  En castellà crec que més aviat es diria "está claro" o simplement "claro", no? No ho he sentit mai, "es claro" en el sentit que diem, vaja, com si fos "evidentment", "per descomptat"... "of course"


----------



## Brazilian dude

No m'he referit a la semàntica, sols a la morfologia.

Brazilian dude


----------



## betulina

Ah, entesos, Brazilian dude, per veure si és el verb. Sí, suposo que és una manera


----------



## Zub

També defenso l'és clar contra l'esclar, però m'ensumo que serà una batalla perduda.
Passa una cosa semblant amb el "si us plau": ben sovint veiem "sisplau".

Salut,

Zub


----------

